
Ask HN: Why 21 Days? - m33k44
India has gone into 21 days lockdown. Just curious, why 21 days?
======
tobltobs
With three weeks time and enough testing India should be able to get reliable
numbers. I guess the three weeks are the minimum time for the lockdown.

------
mrwnmonm
In Egypt, it is 14 days, but I don't think it is based on any rational
thinking :)

